# eircom phone, broadband and mobile package



## angela59 (19 Apr 2013)

Hi,

currently with vodafone for broadband and landline costs E45 per month but generally runs to E50 and mobile with tesco mobile sim only unlimited calls and texts costs E35 have my own basic phone.   Out of contract with vodafone and am considering switching to eircom for the following package eircom offpeak calls local and national, 10 GB broadband allowance and mobile 45,000 minutes, 10,000 texts and 5 GB download data free plus I have a choice of up to date smartphone.  The package for phone/broadband is E30 for first 6 months and E45 thereafter and mobile is E39.  Seems to be a good package or are there better deals at the moment.

TIA

Angela59


----------

